# S'éloigner le nez en l'air



## aless_91

Sto traducendo un testo narrativo dal francese all'italiano e non riesco a capire il significato di questa espressione: "s'éloigner le nez en l'air". Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenuta in WRF!
Dovresti fornire il contesto e la frase intera in cui è contenuta l'espressione. E un tuo tentativo di traduzione.


----------



## aless_91

Grazie. Il protagonista del romanzo, cresciuto nel deserto del Sahara, intraprende un viaggio insieme a un suo amico che lo porta a Parigi per la prima volta. Una volta arrivato, resta estasiato dai negozi lussuosi e dall'atmosfera sfarzosa. L'espressione è contenuta in una frase breve, quindi riporto l'intero periodo:  Idriss s'éloigna le nez en l'air. Achour n'avait pas menti. Tout respirait ici le fric, le chic la vieille France.


----------



## aless_91

*Tout respirait ici le chic, le fric et la vieille France


----------



## aless_91

Ah scusa, non avevo visto bene. Io tradurrei "vagò col naso per aria", ma ho dei dubbi sul verbo s'éloigner perché ovviamente da l'idea di allontanamento


----------



## Necsus

Ma prima cosa dicono? Forse una virgola aiuterebbe, perché anch'io direi semplicemente "si allontanò, con il naso per aria". Per il significato del modo di dire: CLIC.


----------



## aless_91

purtroppo il testo inizia così  .Credo di optare anche io per una soluzione del genere . Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Forse si può usare qualcosa del tipo "si incamminò", dipende dalla situazione descritta.


----------

